# ASA 5510 ASDM 6.1 - multiple WAN interfaces



## smithcl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,
I am trying to enable a second WAN interface on our ASA.
the end goal is to move all internet traffic to the new connection, but first i want to test it working.
I have setup my computer as an object in the ASDM and the interface is configured correctly (same settings on a different router and that was working)
I setup a route with a lower metric ( 10 lower than the default route which routes everything through current main internet interface) to route traffic from my computer out through the new interface gateway but i am still connected on the old interface.
I duplicated some of the NAT rules (but i would have thought if these werent working then i would have no internet connection anyway)

think this is actually a routing issue.
When i nat my pc through new interface it works, in that I can ping the ISP gateway address, but nothing after that
i setup a route for my pc to route through the correct isp gateway but it cant get past this ip which makes me think that the route is incorrectly configured

(retested internet connection on a bog standard router and have confirmed internet is indeed working)


----------



## smithcl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think i am looking for policy based routing.
i am able to swap between routes but not able to run them simultaneously -
whereby i cannot have a computer connecting to 1 isp/interface and another computer connecting to another isp/interface.

or am i wrong there?


----------

